# I am beyond frustrated....



## Lynnie (Jun 10, 2014)

Charlie is 5 months and we keep him in his crate when we aren't with him. He has started something new. When I open the crate door he doesn't come out even in the morning when I know he HAS to go. He wags his tail so I don't think he is upset but he won't come out. I wait or ignore him and he comes out. It seems like right before the business end gets out he pees or when he is out he pees right before or after I pick him up. It's not a flood and when I take him outside he pees more. 

I don't know why the change and don't know what to do but I'm really tired of cleaning pee off me, him, and the floor! 

Really appreciate any insight or suggestions.
Thanks!


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

Sounds like nervous or excitement urination or both. I'd try desensitizing him to exiting the crate by playing training games that have him going in and out of the crate frequently. (Crate Games is an option if you want something more specific than just tossing treats in the crates and praising and giving treats when he comes back out of the crate to you. )

For excitement peeing, waiting until he seems completely calm before opening the crate and then attaching his leash and walking him briskly out to do his business would be my steps. Definitely no talking to him before he goes out. And possibly adding one or two more frequent potty breaks at night so he doesn't have such a full bladder in the AM.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm not up to date with the puppy training since I got Brandon at 4 1/2 yrs. 
there are so many knowledgeable folks here with great ideas, and we all love to help. Things do get better.?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Have you been making your irritation evident? It sounds to me as if this could be a self reinforcing cycle - Charlie is a bit concerned that you might be annoyed with him, so is wary about coming out of the crate (tail wagging can mean all sorts of things...); when he does come out you reach for him, and he pees to show what a very harmless puppy he is; you are understandably exasperated at another mess to clean up, Charlie reads your annoyance, links it with him coming out of the crate, and next time you open the crate he is just a bit more anxious, and a bit more likely to pee submissively to show how very harmless he really is...

I would try to break the cycle by changing your end of it. Be very calm and upbeat, even if he pees, and if possible have him walk outside by himself rather than be carried, so you don't have to reach for him. Have a towels or cloths down so if he does pee it is easy to clean up, and keep telling yourself that it is just a puppy phase!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

If he is lagging behind in the crate and does not want to come out when you first come home it is most likely because he feels safe in the crate he occupies for so much of his short life. When he ventures out he is nervous and peeing is a common symptom of fear or nervousness. His instinct tells him not to pee in his crate and he feels safe there. Try to have him out of his crate more and with you for play times and good times. Show him that you home is a safe place too.
Eric.


----------



## Lynnie (Jun 10, 2014)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the suggestions. I'm happy to report that Charlie is doing much better. We moved the crate section divider up a bit so he couldn't scoot back so far and he seems to like that better so that has helped.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

So glad Charlie is doing better. I have to second what fjm said. If I show any irritation, Chanter will leave the vicinity. Even if I'm calling the kids for dinner and its the 2nd time and I'm slightly annoyed, Chanter can pick that up in my voice and he disappears.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Suggestion: do target release. Use lid of margarine container as target. First practice putting yummy treat on it and tell pup to get it or take it. Then start moving target away with restraining before release. Then you can transfer to open crate door ( stand to one side don't crowd or block dog) load target and release. Party!! And run out side for potty. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I had looked at your thread earlier but didn't think I had anything to add at that point. I am glad things are better. I also like ItzaClip suggestion. It is something you could adapt to many scenarios. Thanks Itza.


----------

